# What kind of Nail Clippers do you use?



## nicky.in.ny (Nov 15, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the 'quickfinder' type of clippers and if they work well. My babies hate everything about the grinder. I usually clip their nails when they are in the bath, easier to see through all the fur. Any other tips would be great too. :ThankYou:


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I am not a fan of the guillotine style clippers and they tend to split and crack nails more. I use the ones that look like this Martha Stewart Nail Clippers - Martha Stewart Pets - Dog - PetSmart and they come with a built in guard to try to keep from quicking the dog. I cut nails after the bath so they are soft. Like a cats nails extend out when the pads are pushed on, pushing on the toe pads often draws blood into the quicks and makes them more visible. Hope this helps.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also use the scissor-style nail clippers. It would be wonderful if the quickfinder ones worked well but I think there are a lot of negative reviews out there. I would read through all of the reviews you can find about them before deciding. I have never used the guillotine style ones but have heard they pinch the nail causing it to split. I can't say whether they do or not.

My nail trimmers are Master Grooming Tools and they work well for Preston's nails, but London's nails are really thick and partially dark so it is difficult to trim hers. The nail clippers aren't very Sharp it doesn't seem like, I would love to find a pair of really sharp ones someday.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i use the nail scissors too. I have the quick finder ones here but they are still sitting in the package. I don't like the guillotine ones, which is why i haven't gotten them out yet to try them.


----------

